# How do you simulate wide mics?



## SwedishPug (Oct 3, 2020)

Hey everybody, hope you're well. I was wondering what people do to simulate wide microphones in their DAW (because many sample libraries don't include wide mics). I know that there must be a way but I can't quite figure out how to do it naturally or optimally. 

Thank you! I've learned so much from these forums.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 3, 2020)

there is a stereo tool in kontakt, plenty of plugins outside of that though - wether it be stereo s1, or just using midside or haas


----------



## SwedishPug (Oct 4, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> there is a stereo tool in kontakt, plenty of plugins outside of that though - wether it be stereo s1, or just using midside or haas


Can you expound on that? What do you mean by midside or haas? Do you separate your Decca sound from your simulated wide mics so you have both or do you just widen the Decca sound?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 4, 2020)

SwedishPug said:


> Can you expound on that? What do you mean by midside or haas? Do you separate your Decca sound from your simulated wide mics so you have both or do you just widen the Decca sound?


mid-side is a type of EQ that shapes the frequency balance on the sides and center - and can enhance perceived stereo imaging. 

haas is a technique where you delay the left OR the right channel to create a psycho acoustic effect that again - changes the perceived source of the sound to be wider. 

in either case you would just widen the decca, anything else is asking for phase problems with no benefit.


----------



## SwedishPug (Oct 4, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> mid-side is a type of EQ that shapes the frequency balance on the sides and center - and can enhance perceived stereo imaging.
> 
> haas is a technique where you delay the left OR the right channel to create a psycho acoustic effect that again - changes the perceived source of the sound to be wider.
> 
> in either case you would just widen the decca, anything else is asking for phase problems with no benefit.


Very interesting, you've given me some things to look into and try! Thank you for explaining further.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 4, 2020)

How much wider than the stereo filed do you want to get? Imagine you are in front of an orchestra as the conductor...are you hearing the sound from hard left and right? no...most likely will be slightly in from that. So you can always pan your main stem a bit narrower, and hard pan certain instruments OR even the reverb return wider to get more width, but be careful, as live orchestral recordings are not particularly very wide. As profoundsilence mentioned, you can delay to one channel...use a delay plugin right on the stem insert or instrument track...set feedback to zero, and delay one side by a couple of ms...until you get the desired effect. Or simply buy a stereo widener plugin.  OR...only hard pan elements that you want on the outside...lots of ways, but try not to have all instruments wide, or it will be a mess.


----------



## fcangia (Oct 5, 2020)

It depends a lot of what you want to achieve. Some ideas:
- Use a plug-in like VirtualSoundStage, with a wide microphone setting (i.e. AB 90). Or a bit of ValhallaRoom.
- Plugin like chorus, mondomod, stereoimage exciter etc.
- Boosting the Side in some frequencies, or use a stereo Imager
- Left: the normal track. Right: Same track played -2 semitones and then pitched up of 2 semitones.
- Left: the normal track. Right: same track delayed of milliseconds.
- Enter in the Kontakt of the instrument, select "Edit All Groups" and add a modulator to the pan at 20%, controlled by the keyboard position.


----------

